# Well, it finally happened....



## PalmerGuy (Oct 5, 2004)

I left the light off when I went to work saturday, and they become VERY aggressive in the dark....

I think the light was keeping them nervous enough to not fight. When I left the light off for 10 hours in a totally dark room I guess they finally went at it.

the eye is not taken out, its just got a gigantic slice in it....it was bleeding a little when I found it and thats why Im thinking he is probably going to blind on that side.....

I think he is blind in this eye. Does anyone know how likely recovery is? Will it scar over? Fall out?

he instantly turned VERY dark (and has been ever since) and his teeth stick out MUCH further. He looks PISSED. He also doesnt swim around anymore. he sits still on the bottom of the separate tank I have him in now... he doesnt move for ANYTHING. Not my hand, not the net, not me waving in front of the tank..... nothing. (on either side!)


----------



## jackburton (Nov 25, 2003)

owww iam sorry to hear this unfortunatly its all to commen 
i would try and fix that soon maybe some salt or mefelix for the wond


----------



## PalmerGuy (Oct 5, 2004)

how can I fix it? I would not want to take him out of the water to do anything...


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Raise your tank temp and add some aquarium salt (1 tsp per every 5 gallons) to help improve natural healing...only time will tell :nod: !


----------



## carisma02uk (Aug 1, 2004)

Mr. Hannibal said:


> Raise your tank temp and add some aquarium salt (1 tsp per every 5 gallons) to help improve natural healing...only time will tell :nod: !


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

My guy got blinded in one eye by a crayfish though the wound did not look as bad as that. He's likely going to hide and be extremely stressed for the next week- two weeks while the eye heals up. He likely won't even be interested in eating. Leave him alone and let him do his thing, they go surprisingly back to normal afterwards, my biggest p is still king sh*t of my tank despite being half blind.

And based on the damage to that eye, I should think it's going to fall out.


----------



## seharebo (Jul 19, 2004)

I wonder if him being blind will make him extremely skittish. He won't know what is going on. Are you going to keep the two together or still keep them separate (I think you said they were separated now)?


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

From what I've seen their behavior changes very little except that they're a bit less aware of what's going on in the tank and thus hit food last


----------



## ShortCurcuit (Jul 16, 2004)

Same thing happened to one of my reds and he was very skittish at first but now he is always the first to start sh*t with my other reds. I guess he compensates for his vision by being more aggressive.... DAMN IT as i am typing this one of my caribes just got his eye bitten too. Oh man im pissed i just picked them up from shark aquarium yesterday


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

yep, I agree with the above...

Keep him on his own for a while, add salt, and up the temp. Also leave the lights off in his tank so he isnt stressed!


----------



## killum (Jun 3, 2004)

jackburton said:


> owww iam sorry to hear this unfortunatly its all to commen
> i would try and fix that soon maybe some salt or mefelix for the wond


 Mela Fix is the sh*t!!!!!


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

just add salt and raise temp like everyone said and we will see what happens


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

damn







he will lose the eye and be half blind

but like twitchos fish, it will heal up and he will be back to normal in no time... salt is good


----------



## ronzz (Oct 26, 2004)

just got diamond spilo 5 inch 2 weeks ago wont eat or move much?


----------



## PalmerGuy (Oct 5, 2004)

Thanks for all the replies guys. This is only my second thread here.

UPDATE:

There is nothing to update. He continues to sit in his quarantine tank in the same spot with his teeth sticking out.

I have to say, his color is VERY VERY DARK and he looks f*cking BEAUTIFUL this way with his big chompers all hanging out and whatnot.....

So far the eye hasnt fallen out, and it has long since stopped bleeding.

I do not have aquarium salt, but I read donH's statement on using table salt. He says that the fish will not be affected by the iodine. I just wanted to make sure this was correct.

these fish are staying separate. I love them too much to see them hurt each other.

oh also, since I took his tankmate out, the EYE BITER refuses to move at all. He sits all the way on the left side of the tank against the glass ALL DAY and refuses to swim whatsoever. Hes really starting to piss me off.


----------



## n0bie (Feb 15, 2004)

poor thing man hope it works out !


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Patience is the key: you can't make your fish swim around or be active, so for now just let them be.
Redbellies are shoaling fish, and all by their lonesome probably won't do much as they miss shoal buddies that offer protection.
Once your injured red has healed and is re-united with his agressor, both will become more active again.

btw: no need to worry about the iodine - the amount salt itself would have killed any fresh water fish long before iodine levels even come close to dangerous quantities.

*_Moved to Diseases, Parasites and Injuries_*


----------



## Morpheus (Feb 12, 2004)

One of my P's is half blind since he was a baby, he is now 18 months old and doing fine. Only thing is he can be sat there with his blind side facing out of the tank and i will approach the tank for feeding or something and when he turns round BAM!! he goes mental and freaks out because he didnt know i was there.


----------

